# About.com- "Morning Glory" Movie and the IBS Network



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you seen the trailers for the upcoming movie "Morning Glory"? Apparently, the plot of the movie is about a national morning news show set on a fictional TV network called IBS. I couldn't let this go by without comment! Imagine if there truly was an IBS network? What do you think the programming schedule would look like? Here are my ideas:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

